# GSDCA-WDA Conformation Show



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I am entering my first WDA Conformation show in May, and I'm not sure what to expect. I have shown in the AKC conformation ring, but I don't know what to do at this show. My dog is mostly of German working lines. I have all of my paperwork in order with the verified pedigree, etc. I wish I could go and watch a show first, but as there are not many in my area, that isn't really an option. Any help/ suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello,

Here is an article that describes much of what happens at an SV style show.

http://www.monsterdog.net/svshowing.html

Ask lots of questions here.....

Hope this helps as a starting point!

Christine


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Shepherdmom. I am the opposite of you - experience with SV style conformation showing but no AKC experience! 

The article linked above does give a very good description.

I'm told that a significant difference is the "double handling." (you should be the double handler outside the ring, someone else should be handling your dog). You are allowed to call your dog and/or use noisemakers that your dog will respond to.

How old is your dog? Do you have anyone near you with this type of show experience that you have been able to ring train with? Do you have a handler lined up? Where is the show? If I happen to know anyone in your area that might be a good person to contact I'll be happy to try to help.

Beth

**waving to Christine!**


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

***waving back, Beth***

Yes, let us know where you are and we'll help any way we can!

Christine


----------

